# Snuggling Bunnies!



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Just wanted to post a pic of my 2 rabbits snuggling together <3

Kiki is the white one, she's a Craigslist rescue. The black one is Bunny, I found him as a stray. 

Wanted to share the love... Happy Friday everyone! 

View attachment 67898


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Awe


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

They are adorable when I read the title at first I thought it said smuggling bunnies hahahah very cute


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Very cute picture!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

